# Guess my BHP



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi Chaps,

Though it might be a bit of fun to guess my FWHP as my car is being mapped tomorrow after a complete rebuild.

Here is spec of the engine / turbos:-

Engine Specifications:

N1 R34 Block
Balanced and micro polished crank
Carrillo rods
CP pistons
Carr rod bolts
Power enterprise cam belt
ARP head studs
ACL RACE bearings
Tomei oil pump
Tomei Baffled Sump
Tomei Head gasket
ATI crank damper pulley
Apexi 264 cams
Apexi cam pulleys
Ported and polished head
JUN plenum
100mm throttle body
Samco hoses
New OEM rear / front crank seals

Turbocharger & Induction:

Trust 4 layer front mount intercooler
Motec M400 ecu
Apexi avc-r boost controller
Twin Apexi rx6 turbos with two external wastegate
Custom turbo pipe work
Screamer pipe

Fuel, Tuning & ECU:

HKS injector rail
RC 1200cc injectors
Braided fuel lines
Multi fuel pumps
NGK IX iridium BKR8EIX plugs
KnN induction
Grex oil filter relocation kit
Hks oil cap
Nismo rad cap
Garage defend carbon cooling panel

Here's a couple of photos 


















It will be mapped to 1.6-1.8 bar.

Closest figure gets a pint at the next NW meet


----------



## major beeftank (Apr 23, 2008)

627.4?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

your turbos are rated to 500 hp each? 


If so with them injectors etc i would be hoping for 900bhp! but at 1.6 bar maybe 750? 


At 1.6 bar i think i was making around 700 on twin B60 apexi turbos


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

714 bhp (stab in the dark lol)


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

compressor map ?


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

What fuel? You mean flywheel power? So its going on an engine dyno?

264s don't sound big enough to justify those turbos, to me...


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Lith said:


> You mean flywheel power? So its going on an engine dyno?




I was just about to ask that too


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

With those cams and at 1.6 bar, about 740 bhp.....


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

1000BHP
Every Skyline can easily be tuned to that and my mate knows a guy down the road whos neighbours son has one thats 1100BHP! But his is "special" with NOs, runs 6 second quarters as well and he drives it to work every day etc (repeat to fade).


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

686 bhp


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Jason abz said:


> 1000BHP
> Every Skyline can easily be tuned to that and my mate knows a guy down the road whos neighbours son has one thats 1100BHP! But his is "special" with NOs, runs 6 second quarters as well and he drives it to work every day etc (repeat to fade).


My mate has one with an extra turbo which comes on when he presses a special button. He had a race with a Veyron and the Veyron was ahead until the veetech kicked in.

My guess on the power is seven, but I'm not telling you what units I'm using. :thumbsup:


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

scoooby slayer said:


> compressor map ?





















AX53B60 to AX53B70
with 57 trim
inducer sizes from 46 to 53
exducer sizes from 60 to 70
with T25 flange or t3 in some cases.

to RX6B Series
with comp Trim from 48 to 57
inducer sizes from 54 to 61
exducer sizes from 78 to 82
exhaust A/R from 13mm to 27mm


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

811 bhp


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Jason abz said:


> 1000BHP
> Every Skyline can easily be tuned to that and my mate knows a guy down the road whos neighbours son has one thats 1100BHP! But his is "special" with NOs, runs 6 second quarters as well and he drives it to work every day etc (repeat to fade).





Cris said:


> My mate has one with an extra turbo which comes on when he presses a special button. He had a race with a Veyron and the Veyron was ahead until the veetech kicked in.
> 
> My guess on the power is seven, but I'm not telling you what units I'm using. :thumbsup:


This thread was meant as a light hearted bit of fun not a serious tuning debate, hence why I put "a bit of fun" at the start. 

I fully realize that dyno figures are very subjective, to say the least. I've found that the power at the wheels figures can be pretty meaningless, because the friction between the tyre and roller depends on lots of things, largely how many rollers there are (one or two) and how hard the car is strapped down and at what position on the roller. 

Also its fairly obvious that certain dyno operators can fudge final figures that are applied to compensate for air temperature and pressure in the dyno cell. 

But hey ho feel free to keep taking the p1ss.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

rob wild said:


> This thread was meant as a light hearted bit of fun not a serious tuning debate, hence why I put "a bit of fun" at the start.
> 
> I fully realize that dyno figures are very subjective, to say the least. I've found that the power at the wheels figures can be pretty meaningless, because the friction between the tyre and roller depends on lots of things, largely how many rollers there are (one or two) and how hard the car is strapped down and at what position on the roller.
> 
> ...


I don't think they are taking the pi55 out of *you* mate, I think it's the hangers on that always know someone who's got a car with more power, that's got this, that or whatever better that they are getting at. That's the way I read it anyway.

I'll go for a theoretical 780hp at the crank.


----------



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

760 BHP !


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*power*

737bhp.i bet your hoping for around 800 mark though!:nervous:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

She'll make good power mate no doubt about that, i'd like to see 760+ but get her cranked up to 2bar when we get her back and we'll see how she goes 

lol i want loss of traction in the dry in every gear lol, i'll drive it if you dont want to ha ha


----------

